# Im not a Thoroughbred person but...



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

She IS a pretty girl!

Though too tall for my taste.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol. i like mine tall, but i would probably have a tuff time getting on her, im 5'10. need a step latter lol.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

im the same height as you!

Would she make a good reining prospect or is she still too tall?
(I know any horse can do any sport, please no comments about that. Thanks)


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Gray and tall? I'll take her! haha.
I ride a 17.2 chestnut. I'm 6' though.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Sweet eyes, i like her! I like tall also...even though im only 4'10" lol i love tall


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

You like her alot because shes stunning! hah. too tall for me though!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, YAY TALL PEOPLE!!! im a giant among my friends, my tallest friend is 5'1 lol. i just look to big on a horse that is shorter than 15.3, i think.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is very pretty! Did you end up getting the pali gelding?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

not yet ferground. i went to go re-look at him last friday, and he got stung by a bee, of coarse right were the girth goes, ugh, but it was tender and it hurt so i just said i will come back another time. I should of just rode him bareback lol. So im waiting for the owner to call when it goes away.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's very cute. I like her. (I think she may need little bit of more weight on her though).


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Holy cow she is taller than Calvin, she is pretty!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Gorgeous! She is super tall. But tall is good! =]


----------



## Stacymcw (May 14, 2009)

I like her nice kind eye. She looks like she has a nice sound mind and temperment. Love those GREY Thoroughbreds!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i know, she is a nice looking TB, if i had an extra $3,000 i would get her, but of coarse i dont =( Every year we are prineville races, which are just more fun than anything i think the biggest purse is a little over $2,000, and there at are local fair grounds which has a small track, anyway i would love to enter her into a race, it would be so much fun. The races are only once a year, normally in july.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

stacymcw, you dna diamond things are awsome!!!! that is such a cool idea.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

She's beautiful...
But she's a little too tall for my taste. I'm 5.6 and prefer horses around 14.3-15.2hh. I like little horses and ponies. They've got legs for days, and its not that far to the ground if you fall! Hah hah.


----------

